# Simple Viewer in Dreamweaver



## cosmonaut

How do you incorperate Simple Viewer in Dreamweaver? Do you cut an paste the code in and if so I need step by step instructions or a link to them.
              Cosmo


----------



## Digital Matt

I wouldn't use dreamweaver for generating galleries.  Look at the simpleviewer page.  It lists several different programs to use for generating galleries.

http://www.airtightinteractive.com/simpleviewer/auto_desktop_instruct.html


----------



## Jbs

use picasa, it's free!


----------



## tr0gd0o0r

Do you have at least a basic understanding of html? if not, this is a fairly difficult task. You have to copy the code from the index file included in the simple viewer download files, and paste that into the website you plan on using. I am about 1 for 5 in getting that to work properly, so hopefully someone else will be able to help you more efficiently.


----------



## Jbs

www.jc-detail.com

thats my business site, simple viewer is used in the gallery pages

(used dreamweaver for the main pages by the way)


----------



## cosmonaut

tr0gd0o0r said:


> Do you have at least a basic understanding of html? if not, this is a fairly difficult task. You have to copy the code from the index file included in the simple viewer download files, and paste that into the website you plan on using. I am about 1 for 5 in getting that to work properly, so hopefully someone else will be able to help you more efficiently.


 

  Yes. I have figured that out now. I am close to having it. I can not write HTML, but can cut and paste it and then insert picture files. Thanks for the help.


----------



## memardis

cosmonaut said:


> Yes. I have figured that out now. I am close to having it. I can not write HTML, but can cut and paste it and then insert picture files. Thanks for the help.


 
Where are you pasting the code exactly? I trying so hard, but so lost.


----------



## joyride

Here is the coding for my page (http://www.cognizantcog.com/car.html).  I use Dreamweaver, sou you should be able to just copy/past this code in, then change the filenames to your liking.

HTML: 
(put this in the header, just before the body)

<!-- Hide from old Browsers
var width,height
var image,ext
var cond1,cond2
function transferview(image,width,height) {
    if (width==0) cond1=" "
        else cond1="width="+(width+20)+"";
    if (height==0) {cond2=" "
            scroll="yes"}
        else {cond2="height="+(height+70)+""
              };

    var s1 ="<TITLE>Image</TITLE>"
    var s15="<BODY style='background-color: black'>"
    var s2 ="<CENTER><IMG SRC= '"+image+"' BORDER=0>"
    var s3 ="<FORM><INPUT TYPE='image' name='imageField' src='images/close_button.jpg' VALUE='Close Window'"+
        " onClick='self.close()'>"
    var s4 ="</FORM></CENTER></BODY>"


    ImageWindow=window.open("", "newwin"+width,"toolbar=no,scrollbars="+scroll+",menubar=no,"+cond1+","+cond2);
    ImageWindow.document.write(s1+s15+s2+s3+s4)
    ImageWindow.document.close()
}
-->
</SCRIPT> 
<script type="text/javascript" src="js/prototype.js"></script>
<script type="text/javascript" src="js/scriptaculous.js?load=effects"></script>
<script type="text/javascript" src="js/lightbox.js"></script>
<link rel="stylesheet" href="css/lightbox.css" type="text/css" media="screen" />

(this goes in the body and refrences the picture location)

          <ul id="picturelist">
          <li><a href="images/logo.jpg" rel="lightbox[roadtrip]"><img src="images/thumb_logo.jpg" width="60" height="60" alt="" /></a></li>


You should be able to go from there.  As you can see, you need the lightbox css to go in the 'text' folder.  Also, place the images in an 'image' folder.  I dont know too much abotu web stuff, but I had the same problem that you had to get it working.  Let me know if I can help you more.


----------



## joshuadavidcurtis

I have made the gallery in Photoshop. I just can't figure out how to "where" embed the code in to dreamveaver.  Is there anyway to place it over "in" a photoshop created graphic for a index page?

thank you for help!


----------

